# Part One: Armed! Concealed Carry and The American Gun Revolution



## 704livin (Jul 8, 2013)

Eric Bolling, The Five On Fox News Link: Armed! Concealed Carry and The American Gun Revolution - YouTube

Mentioned my article Armed! Concealed Carry and The American Gun Revolution, Part One

Armed! Concealed Carry and The American Gun Revolution | 704 Living

By pushing for gun control did Obama create the opposite effect intended making gun control terminable?

Obama's choice of rhetoric and actions, to please the political left and Anti-Gun Lobby, were seen by many as a threat to one's Constitutional rights fueling a gun buying pandemic by Americans. January 16, 2013 POTUS Issued a Presidential memorandum to require federal agencies to make relevant data available to the federal background check system. Obama's actions, like this executive order to data mine Americans, has the US public very stirred up.

The public's fear of an over reaching Obama government have been recently substantiated by the current IRS and NSA / FBI scandals. With stats like the Smith and Wesson one it's not hard to recognize the sobering facts. There are more gun owners in America than ever before, and it's growing daily. Every time Obama mentions gun control there's a sales surge in the gun and ammo market. It begs the question, should POTUS stop his anti-gun rhetoric? Would the firearms market cool down?


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

If SCOTUS would make it a fully functioning right then we would all fair off better.


----------

